# feel



## escorial (Dec 9, 2015)

we
all
touch
strangers


----------



## LeeC (Dec 9, 2015)

You are a minimalist in the strictest sense  What makes your offerings stand apart is that you provoke thought.


----------



## escorial (Dec 9, 2015)

thanks LC....over the years I've come around to thinking by just giving the minimum it can have that effect...thanks for your insight man...


----------



## Sonata (Dec 10, 2015)

Four words that mean nothing and yet mean everything.


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2015)

thanks Sonata


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2015)

Sometimes a smile or a kind word can mean so much... just as an unkind word can crush...Thank you Escorial ..


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2015)

thanks jul's....


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 10, 2015)

I like what Lee said. You are a minimalist. A unique ability in a forum inundated with words. 

I've noticed something about some of your minimalist pieces: What has been read so far can stand alone and each additional line only adds to the message.


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks inkwellness..when I first wrote poetry it was and still is a release for me but over time I have wanted to escape that and use words to make people think about what the words mean to them...I often don't think of it as poetry but a billboard of thought...about six months ago I printed my piece my will on paper and left them in libraries on a train...everywhere I went..I got a kick out of that....


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 10, 2015)

eerie, in a good way


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2015)

thanks shedpog...it's about physical contact with a stranger...handling change or just sitting down on a bus and touching a shoulder...ect


----------



## Red Sonja (Dec 10, 2015)

escorial said:


> we
> all
> touch
> strangers



...and then the arrests and restraining orders. Court dates. Lawsuits. Car bom- er... was I thinking out loud again...?


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't think he meant physical touch.  Goof job, esc.


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2015)

RS....it's about the innocent physical contact
.say shaking hands after selling something..stuff like that..

thanks for your clarity midnight....


----------

